# Rimor Europeo 2007 - Arsilicii control panel



## 104582 (May 18, 2007)

Hi everyone..!
Just wondering if anyone out there knows where the fuse box is ..... the leisure battery is not charging from the engine. I've looked in the obvious places, I think - but maybe it's a different problem..? I have doownloaded the manual from http://www.arsilicii.com/public/Documents/AS00039_GB.pdf
but, of course, it's not 'quite' the same..! The manual has 2 wires going back to the engine battery, and this doesn't..! :x 
The control panel is above the door, and the model number is CP5-TTK.
Any ideas anyone..? Tony


----------



## freestyla (May 28, 2008)

Hi Tony

I have a 2007 Europeo 5 but my control panel is slightly different.

My fuses are next to the charger under the drivers seat. My MH is LHD.

Hope this helps.

Regards

Colin


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Charging Unit*

Hi Tony,

The charger unit on mine is a fuseless system and if there is something wrong, the unit has inbuilt trips within.

There is a rocker switch right on top of the unit (difficult to see on mine as the electric unit is on the top shelf within the door) and if this is switched off for a few seconds and then back on, it should reset.

As you kill all the power to all systems, the Truma dump valve on mine opens and have to quickly pull up the dump valve before all the boiler water is dumped.

This should only take a few seconds to check and hopefully may solve the problem.

Using the options within the control panel should allow you to set the charge rate, parallel charging to both hab and vehicle batteries, maintenance mode etc.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## 104582 (May 18, 2007)

Thanks Colin....will search under the drivers seat when I go up to the van tomorrow.... mine also is LHD.

Thanks Alan....sounds like yours is very different to mine...is it the PR0445B with LCD viewer..? mine doesn't have the LCD viewer - just some LED's to tell you what's happening, and some soft touch buttons, model CP5-TTK.
I do appreciate the replies.
Tony


----------



## 131450 (Feb 16, 2010)

I had the same problem with my Rimor supabrig 678, It was an inline fuse located under drivers seat (Lhd model) The positive wire leading back to the fuseless box


----------



## ghr (Oct 9, 2010)

I have a Rimor motorhome with an electrical CONTROL UNIT Model CP5-TTK which is oval shaped positioned over the entrance door.
It is the fuseless system.
it can be seen here http://www.arsilicii.com/public/Documents/AS00031_GB.pdf
on page 8, the one on the left.
When I conect to the mains the indicator light doesn't work and the two indication battery led's are flashing red.
The water tank indicators arre working ok.
Everything in the van is working fine and the motor battery is not flat neither is the van battery.
Has anyone experienced problems like this???
Any advice please.
Thanks
Graham


----------



## beanfun (Dec 29, 2011)

hi every one im having a problem with my display when i switch on the water pump light comes on and when i try any function they all just seem to work the water pump on and off and switch control panel off at night come back the next day the lights are on all by them self its all starting to bug the hell out of me many thanks paul


----------



## dae (Mar 20, 2013)

Im having the same problem as GHR in my 2007 europeo, when hooked up the mains light is not working and battery lights flashing the 240v sockets work and I have also tested the fuseless charging box under seat and im getting 17volts exiting it, on the wiring link posted shows a power link node with fuses on it surely this is where the problem lies but I cant find it in any obvious places. any pointers would be greatly appreciated thanks dae


----------



## dae (Mar 20, 2013)

*europeo problem above*

I spoke to Southdowns regarding this but drew a blank, after a good look around the power link node is situated in an enclosed area under the mains rcd (cupboard below sink) there are caps which once removed reveal screws, there are 2 units in there one is the power link with the fuses on the other im unsre of, the main circuit board had a flashing red light i disconnected the main jack to this and plugged it back in, the light has now changed to a flashing green one and display above door is now working fine. Im not sure what caused the fault as it was like it when I bought it but seems a reset of the board has sorted the problem for now. Hopefully this info helps someone in the future


----------

